# Reel's



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know if they ship or not, but these prices are still good for 2007, and the boxes are fully assembled and painted. Very fine construction. 
The frames are also fully assembled.


Item
# Item Description Price
1001 Complete Standard Hive 55.00
1002 Hive body and 10 frames 18.00
1003 Hive body and 10 frames and foundation 29.00
1004 Telescoping top cover 11.00
1005 Bottom boards solid wood and screened 9.00
1006 Inner cover wood and screened 5.50
1007 Hive top feeder for 5 frame nuc or 8&10 fr hive 13.00
1008 Queen excluder wood frame 13.75
1009 Shallow super body 11.00
1010 Shallow super and frame 16.00
1011 Shallow super frame and wire foundation 25.00
1012 Shallow super frame and cut comb 22.00
1013 Medium super body 11.00
1014 Medium super and frames 16.00
1015 Medium super, frames and wire foundation 25.00
1016 Medium super, frames with cut comb 24.00
1017 8 frame hive body 13.00
1018 8 frame body and frames 18.00
1019 8 frame body and frame foundation 26.00
1020 Complete 8 frame hive 49.00
1021 8 frame super body medium 11.00
1022 8 frame super body shallow 11.00
1023 8 frame super body and frames 15.00
1024 8 frame super with frames and wire foundation 24.00
1025 8 frame super with cut combo 19.00
1026 Complete 5 frame nuc 38.00
1027 5 frame nuc body 11.00
1028 5 frame nuc body and frames 13.00
1029 5 frame nuc body, frames and foundation 19.00
1030 ALL frames .55 each
1031 Hive tool 15.00
1032 Hobbiest smoker 35.00
1033 Bee brush 5.00
1034 Hive perch 20.00

Reels Bee Supply
200 Bee Gum Dr.
Marlon, N.C. 28752
828-738-3017 Harlan
828-738-4636 Anthony
828-317-1526
[email protected]


----------



## wbell (Mar 5, 2005)

These people are the greatest. Loved doing business with them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Lets not forget that there is still a "FOR SALE" section for posting inventories and pricing.

I do like the fact that there are some suppliers out there that will sell assembled equipment painted and ready to go for reasonable prices. (as illustrated above) I hate making frames, the biggest reason I went to PC.

Anyone know the shipping details?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Bill, that is just their flyer, which I copied and pasted. I am not connected to them in any way. Just say the word and I will edit out the price list.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Oh no, I didn't mean to chastize you and wouldn't want you to take it that way. The intent of this forum is to discuss business practices as they relate to good and bad experiances. You know, who's naughty and nice, how to head off problems and where to get good srevice. 

I see no problem with advertising for a known supplier deserving good reviews. Just let sellers post their pricing lists in the "FOR SALE" forum.

Leave your post as it is and expand on their service and what sets them apart from the rest, that is what our focus should be.


----------

